# 1967 Lemans Trunk pan Replacement



## Donny Nelms (Sep 30, 2017)

Hey we are soon starting a rebuild on our 1967 Lemans. I am wanting to replace the full trunk pan and not do the multiple piece kit. I would say that that 75 % or more of the pan is rusted from the center out. The outer edges looks good and could be left intact for something to weld too. The fender wells and fenders and are solid and don't have any damage.

My biggest question is has anyone experience with replacing the trunk panel in 1 piece by fitting it through the trunk and not from underneath or through a missing fender. I just think it would be better and less welding by staying way from the multiple piece kit.


----------

